# Technique for joining instead of seaming



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Saw this on Pinterest. Of course. Where else!

The link seems to work with the "https" so I left it.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow!! I like that thank you


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

FYI Since the forum was updated we no longer have to remove the S


Stephhy said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. Of course. Where else!
> 
> The link seems to work with the "https" so I left it.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you, I really like that and as a crocheter rather than a knitter, (well have become a knitter) love the idea of the hook!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link; I had previously noticed that we no longer have to remove the "s" from the "https," but I'm glad you pointed it out.

If every stitch matters in the fit of your garment, be sure to take that into consideration when using this joining method. This is going to add fabric to your garment as the normal seam allowance is not consumed, plus the stitch pick-up plus the chaining will add to your original stitch count.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you I like that and the pattern it makes


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Great idea - thanks for posting!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks looks good ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I like it. Thank you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Great find :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a really great-looking join. Thank you!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it would be a great way to join Afghan squares.


----------



## gandalftheg (Sep 27, 2016)

I will certainly give this a try. Very neat.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops? 
I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I noticed the same thing and thought I was seeing things! Wouldn't it give better 'strength' if you used both loops on both sides?



PaKnitter said:


> question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops?
> I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I will definitely try this since I don't like sewing.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops?
> I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


If you slow it down and look carefully you can see she picks up both on right and left sides. Hard to see due to the angle.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops?
> I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


I think she is going both loops on both sides. If you notice too that the edges are a selvedge edge. So it knitting remember to slep the first stich to ge that neat edge. I have used this method for joining squares for an afghan.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Very similar to a flat braid join.

I slowed it down, watched it again, yes, there are 2 loops on both sides. I was sure she was going through only one on the left.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the video


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, Stephy, I think I'll use this join.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very interesting and looks great.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops?
> I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


I noticed that on the first stitch (which was probably a hic-up when making the video) but I noticed she used 2 loops on all the others.

I did notice that the first stitch in the knitting appears to be slipped.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Just used it to seam a cardigan that has been waiting to be finished for about 6 months! Will use this in future


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

:sm24:



somnus said:


> Just used it to seam a cardigan that has been waiting to be finished for about 6 months! Will use this in future


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you. Your timing is perfect. I am just finishing a cardigan and ready to put it together.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

I really like this, thanks for the link.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks for the link. Very similar to a flat braid join.
> 
> I slowed it down, watched it again, yes, there are 2 loops on both sides. I was sure she was going through only one on the left.


'Thank you'


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I like that technique. Only wish you had posted a couple of weeks ago, before I started joining my afghan squares????


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Love it, I hate to sew and it will be perfect for the Afghan I'll evidently finish, hopefully finish, lol


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Really like that. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I like this a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the way this looks, and it doesn't look that hard to do. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

it seems a little complicated to me as i don't crochet...but i will give it a try, as it makes a lovely joining seam....
Blessings


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting -- it's very pretty. Did she first make a sc edging in order to get those loops so nice and even?


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

That really beautiful, and well done video. Bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

msusanc said:


> Thanks for posting -- it's very pretty. Did she first make a sc edging in order to get those loops so nice and even?


 Looks to me as tho she slipped the first stitch on each row, I could be wrong, often am, lol


----------



## DorothyU (Jun 30, 2014)

When I tried to open the link, it wasn't in English. How can I fix that? The video looked interesting.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much!!! I hate seaming, this will be much easier.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Looks to me as tho she slipped the first stitch on each row, I could be wrong, often am, lol


That's what others have said, too -- but gosh, my slipping first stitch never looks so neat. Is it a slip pw or kw?


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Great technique. Thanks for sharing. Am bookmarking this...have to try it out!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

msusanc said:


> That's what others have said, too -- but gosh, my slipping first stitch never looks so neat. Is it a slip pw or kw?


To get that neat edge slipping the first stitch, slip the stitch with the yarn in front purlwise. Then move the yarn to the back between the slipped stitch and the next stitch to be worked.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Shadow123 said:


> it seems a little complicated to me as i don't crochet...but i will give it a try, as it makes a lovely joining seam....
> Blessings


If crochet isn't your thing, try this and don't think about it as crochet. The hook is just the tool for manipulating the yarn. If you can pull a loop through a loop you can do this.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

wow, must try this. My seams are so ugly!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

DorothyU said:


> When I tried to open the link, it wasn't in English. How can I fix that? The video looked interesting.


you don't need any words. She doesn't say anything that I could hear. You just have to follow her movements. Depending on your browser it may ask if you want the words on the page translated but it's an awful translation and really means nothing. Just follow the crochet hook :sm01:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

DorothyU said:


> When I tried to open the link, it wasn't in English. How can I fix that? The video looked interesting.


There is no speaking on this video only a demo, good luck. It sure looks very neat!


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you. It is an attractive seam and could be a good way to add 'ease' to a garment that might be a bit too snug.


----------



## DorothyU (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks for the info, I'll follow the crochet hook.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I learned this technique for joining afghan squares years ago - and it is interesting to see it done on a knitted piece. I can imagine several different uses for this. BTW you can increase the hook size, and -or do 2 chains after the slip stitch for a more lacy look. 

Thanks for posting this. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you! What beautiful joining technique!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I've crocheted seams together for a long time, but her's are so much flatter. Thank you!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you! I want to try this.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

"https" simply means that the site is secure. "http" is not a secure site.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow and thanks


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

jditlin said:


> To get that neat edge slipping the first stitch, slip the stitch with the yarn in front purlwise. Then move the yarn to the back between the slipped stitch and the next stitch to be worked.


Ok, thank you! I'll keep this for future reference.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for this link. I have large knit blocks (weight 6) for an afghan that have been just sitting there because I was not happy with the join methods I know. This method is new to me and is the perfect solution.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

great look, easy.
Hope I can remember when I next neeed it
bet WI


Stephhy said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. Of course. Where else!
> 
> The link seems to work with the "https" so I left it.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Look again for the edges are slipped stitches and she is crocheting through both loops.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Love this technique. A must try.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link. It's easy enough...just a slip stitch into each edge with a ch1 in between. IMO, that's why it's a good idea for every knitter to know a few crochet basics. Sure comes in handy at times. I'm wondering how it would work when joining granny squares together...might be interesting.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. Love the look. I shall try that. I always need a little extra ease anyhow!


----------



## elsindromelanar (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohhh, i love it!


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

????


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm definitely saving this one!!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Makes an interesting & decorative seam line-thank you!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Did any of you continue to watch the next few videos? Even though they were in Russia the pictures were so clear I had no trouble following them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Did any of you continue to watch the next few videos? Even though they were in Russia the pictures were so clear I had no trouble following them.


Well I looked at the second one, just now. It is very clearly filmed and shows plain slip stitch seaming. Why does it need to take so long ? 8 1/2 minutes when you don't understand the words had me itching - I think the next is the same thing - different lady. I couldn't sit through another one - I should be making the granola. But it goes to show knitting is the same the world over! :sm11:


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Did you ever notice on tutorial videos as they are ey keep playing with the yarn or lnitted or crocheted piece. I just feel like yelling at them to get on with it!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Janana said:


> Did you ever notice on tutorial videos as they are ey keep playing with the yarn or lnitted or crocheted piece. I just feel like yelling at them to get on with it!


Doesn't that annoy the heck out of you to see them run their fingers over the yarn and stretch it this way and that for ever and then they show the actual steps in less than a minute and you never quite see it!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I liked that join. It's simple and looks clean/neat. Thank you.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Love the technique, thanks for sharing


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> question...on the right she was only going in the back loop. And on the right she used both loops?
> I love the looks of it and thank you for posting. I think it's a perfect way to join afghan squares.


I thought so too, but watching her doing it further, she was going through both loops on both sides.....
I wished she had shown the other side when she had completed it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

LisaBassney said:


> I thought so too, but watching her doing it further, she was going through both loops on both sides.....
> I wished she had shown the other side when she had completed it.


You're right...we didn't see the wrong side and I like it to be smooth. :sm17:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

msusanc said:


> That's what others have said, too -- but gosh, my slipping first stitch never looks so neat. Is it a slip pw or kw?


I always see it written as "wyif, sl 1st as if to purl, k last st".


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for this link. It looks great.


----------

